# Lycan Head



## Attain (Oct 10, 2007)

Buddha, and you are, this is too good of a Lycan to just stuff and use as a wherewolf. Got any pics of the Elder Suits?


----------



## Buddhaful (Sep 23, 2008)

Attain - What would you suggest then?

This is one of my friend John's in his last screamfest - They've since updated and had a huge group at Dragoncon and will again at Megacon, which is what I'm aiming for if I do a werewolf or lycan.


----------



## Attain (Oct 10, 2007)

That is awesome. I wish I had the skill to do that! For the Lycan, they were tall so you might consider a small mechanical system to move the mouth and then have the whole thing sit on top of your head and shoulders. Yes, you would probably need even MORE foam but the size would surely be impressive.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Getting the mouth to move could be tricky since it is cast open like that.
I think there are some good behind the scenes features on one of the Underworld DVDs that show how the mask worked. I know they show they did the legs, and there is a consumer product now that is similar, but are not cheap.

Powerisers, Jump up to 6ft with the Poweriser jumping stilts! jumping shoes Powerskip Spring stilts bouncing stilts spring loaded Shoes

Edit: Found the scenes with the mask articulation.

Here is the frame for the Underworld mask. They used servos and three controllers for the mask, but you could use camera cable releases attached to a glove and control the face yourself.

















And the legs


----------



## Attain (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice. I'm impressed. Are you thinking about doing it over-head to get some height?


----------



## Attain (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey, any luck with the Lycan head?


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I too would like to know what route you decided to go with the mask.

Also, I just discovered the stilts are referred to as Digitigrade Stilts.


----------



## NEMES1S (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello Buddhaful, just wondering where your friend got the Death Dealer costume. Ive looked everywhere online but always leads me to a dead-end.


----------

